

Ask HN: Are you satisfied with your news app? - just__rewired

Are you fully satisfied with current news apps like Flipboard, Pulse, and Facebook Paper? If not, what do you think they lack? Anything you would like added? What features do you enjoy?
======
ctdonath
I want a curated news aggregator that persistently covers important topics for
the long haul, keeping an eye on activity even if it's not particularly
interesting _for now_ but remains an important topic. Example: the topic
"Benghazi" is not particularly news-worthy at this time, yet important
processes are underway and the consequences could topple the US
administration, so I want to be kept aware of what's progressing and reminded
that it is, still, an important topic. Another example: space probe FooBar 12
is launched making an interesting headline, then for the next 15 months it's
not newsworthy but I'd still like at least a one-line "FooBar 12 is now 37%
thru its trip to Saturn" reminding of its progression and maintaining
awareness that things will get interesting when it arrives. Pick the top 100
matters and dig for ongoing material for them; conversely, note when subjects
make headlines and are unlikely to have further impact (say, Oscar winners)
and present them in a distinct separate view.

~~~
just__rewired
I just thought up a couple of solutions that might give you what you want.
Thanks for the valuable insight.

~~~
ctdonath
Oh, one other feature I'd like: prediction confirmation & statistics. Plenty
of news stories & opinions declare "X says Y will happen by date Z"; I'd like
to mark keyword Y for followup, either reporting that it actually happened or
that date Z came & went (or, say, it happened but a couple weeks late), and in
the long term document X's success rate as a prophet. Lots of predictions get
made in the news media, but nobody ever holds 'em to it.

~~~
just__rewired
That sounds interesting. Not sure the most effective way to implement
something like that but i'll definitely think about it. Thanks!

~~~
dllthomas
Most effective way is a prediction market, but it's hard to create a legal
one.

------
aurumpotest
Does the question only apply to apps that aggregate news like those mentioned
in the post? Personally, I use the BBC News app a lot. Very good interface,
clearly delineated sections, stories automatically downloaded for offline
reading (something that's annoyed me about other news apps). It gives me an
overview of the important things going on, so I know what I want to read about
in more detail.

~~~
just__rewired
Sorry if there was any confusion, this question applies to all news apps. I'm
thinking about building a news app so I'm trying to see if people are
satisfied with current news apps and what features they enjoy. So thank you
for the feedback, I'll check out the BBC News app!

